# Top Trails Talladega Alabama



## Mudcon (Oct 6, 2009)

Great place for a weekend get away


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Mudcon. Another great ride. What are you using for your big GPS? Sure can see it well. I have tried several parlets but can't see them well enough. Even my Magellan TRX7 isn't bright enough all the time...but yours is.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pretty cool, I didn't even know that was over there.


----------



## Bayliss (Feb 19, 2018)

NMrKawierider said:


> Thanks Mudcon. Another great ride. What are you using for your big GPS? Sure can see it well. I have tried several parlets but can't see them well enough. Even my Magellan TRX7 isn't bright enough all the time...but yours is.



Awesome video, Mudcon. Fantastic looking trail. What gear are you using for filming btw?


----------



## Mudcon (Oct 6, 2009)

NMKawierider said:


> Thanks Mudcon. Another great ride. What are you using for your big GPS? Sure can see it well. I have tried several parlets but can't see them well enough. Even my Magellan TRX7 isn't bright enough all the time...but yours is.


Samsung tablet with oruxmaps app and my maps.


----------



## Mudcon (Oct 6, 2009)

Bayliss said:


> Awesome video, Mudcon. Fantastic looking trail. What gear are you using for filming btw?


Thanks 3 gopro hero 4s


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mudcon said:


> Samsung tablet with oruxmaps app and my maps.


Well hell..I have a Samsung 7" tablet with Backcountry Nav..and I know it's brighter then the other..but I just haven't tries it. Think I will. Thanks Mudcon.


----------



## Mudcon (Oct 6, 2009)

NMKawierider said:


> Well hell..I have a Samsung 7" tablet with Backcountry Nav..and I know it's brighter then the other..but I just haven't tries it. Think I will. Thanks Mudcon.



I used back country for a while but could not find a topo worth a crap. I worked with the developer and he was nice just not interested in fixing problems with the app. Worked the Oruxmaps developer and several nights of emails and him telling me he would fix some stuff when he could to me getting a email the next morning and its done. I find oruxmaps so much easier to use now. And I use google terrian and a topo and its freaking bad ***.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mudcon said:


> I used back country for a while but could not find a topo worth a crap. I worked with the developer and he was nice just not interested in fixing problems with the app. Worked the Oruxmaps developer and several nights of emails and him telling me he would fix some stuff when he could to me getting a email the next morning and its done. I find oruxmaps so much easier to use now. And I use google terrian and a topo and its freaking bad ***.


Ok...cool, I'm sold! I'm getting it. I bought the Magellan TRX7...and like it pretty well except it's not backlite well enough and there are some things it can't do that others can...and the sat maps are like ten years out or date.


----------

